# Cab auto



## jbevan (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone had any dealings with this company?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Do you mean CB Auto?



https://m.facebook.com/100063680525721/


----------



## jbevan (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi
yes, their system was down, had an email through, and it now appears that they have taken their website down for renewal / update.

Hope they’re back soon
jb


----------



## entonyyyyy (23 d ago)

I used to only order from zakroot, but now I've moved and am looking for another parts site


----------

